# SOLVED - Cant upgrade to a0.6 - BOOT FAILURE



## DreamScar (Oct 13, 2011)

Just tried flashing 0.6 and got a boot failure for improper uImage size. I checked the md5 before flashing and it is correct. Tried both upgrading and fresh install with the same outcome. Any ideas?

Edit - Solved by deleting update-uImage


----------



## Doobihowser (Jul 1, 2011)

DreamScar said:


> Just tried flashing 0.6 and got a boot failure for improper uImage size. I checked the md5 before flashing and it is correct. Tried both upgrading and fresh install with the same outcome. Any ideas?


Have you tried deleting something already in /boot? Boot partition may be full.

Sent from my Incredible 2 using RootzWiki


----------



## Dubi (Jan 19, 2012)

DreamScar said:


> Just tried flashing 0.6 and got a boot failure for improper uImage size. I checked the md5 before flashing and it is correct. Tried both upgrading and fresh install with the same outcome. Any ideas?


Quick guess, you are out of space in boot, that's the typical reason for improper uImage size error.

OPPS.... you beat me 8)


----------



## DreamScar (Oct 13, 2011)

What can i safely delete and how much space do i need to clear?


----------



## sgtguthrie (Jun 7, 2011)

Have you flashed other kernels or anything?

Sent from my CM7 HP Touchpad via Tapatalk


----------



## DreamScar (Oct 13, 2011)

Nothing installed except stock cm and gapps. Here is a screen of everything in /Boot


----------



## mars (Oct 13, 2011)

I have the same issue, had to go back to A0.5


----------



## mercado79 (Dec 13, 2011)

DreamScar said:


> Nothing installed except stock cm and gapps. Here is a screen of everything in /Boot


you can delete the update-uimage file.

to quote another post here
"Its a remnant from a webOS OTA update. Its not needed after the udpate is complete. It can be removed by booting into clockwork mod, selecting mount /boot in the advanced options, and then deleting it through ADB. "


----------



## DreamScar (Oct 13, 2011)

Thanks man that was enough! Rocking 0.6 now!


----------



## 46hemi (Jan 30, 2012)

Sorry if its a stupid question, is there a good thread (instructions) on how to make incremental upgrades? I just loaded 0.5, just wondering what the process is to get to 0.6.


----------



## mars (Oct 13, 2011)

mercado79 said:


> you can delete the update-uimage file.
> 
> to quote another post here
> "Its a remnant from a webOS OTA update. Its not needed after the udpate is complete. It can be removed by booting into clockwork mod, selecting mount /boot in the advanced options, and then deleting it through ADB. "


Ok how do i do this with "ADB" I dont know anything about useing ADB.. Thanks in advance

N/M.. Got it!


----------



## mercado79 (Dec 13, 2011)

46hemi said:


> Sorry if its a stupid question, is there a good thread (instructions) on how to make incremental upgrades? I just loaded 0.5, just wondering what the process is to get to 0.6.


it's usually not a difficult process. simply reboot into clockworkmod. make a nandroid backup. then wipe cache and (from the advanced menu) wipe dalvik cache. afterward, flash the new zip file. pretty straightforward. except when it isn't







good luck!


----------



## theroar (Aug 21, 2011)

I used Root Explorer to Move the file. It was 8 meg of the 30 we have, so it seems good to get rid of it. I wanted to use ES File Explorer, but even when I check the mount file system and root options I could not get to the boot folder. I stored it on a folder I created in the SDcard area... just in case.

It took 2 tries as I forgot to click the little button to set it to read write before trying to move it.


----------



## nevertells (Oct 29, 2011)

DreamScar said:


> Just tried flashing 0.6 and got a boot failure for improper uImage size. I checked the md5 before flashing and it is correct. Tried both upgrading and fresh install with the same outcome. Any ideas?
> 
> Edit - Solved by deleting update-uImage


Just for clarity, I believe the file is update-uimage. Congrats on your success.


----------



## DreamScar (Oct 13, 2011)

nevertells said:


> Just for clarity, I believe the file is update-uimage. Congrats on your success.


That's what I wrote


----------



## nevertells (Oct 29, 2011)

DreamScar said:


> That's what I wrote


Look closer.


----------



## chrismgan (Aug 26, 2011)

Guys, I'm lost. I tried to install the .6 update from .05 and am getting the "Boot Failure" message. Can someone walk me through this? When I boot into CM Recovery, I'm given a choice of 10 (including Go Back) if I choose "Advanced" I am then given other choices but not mount/boot as mentioned. Thanks in advance


----------



## crunkfrunk (Oct 16, 2011)

chrismgan said:


> Guys, I'm lost. I tried to install the .6 update from .05 and am getting the "Boot Failure" message. Can someone walk me through this? When I boot into CM Recovery, I'm given a choice of 10 (including Go Back) if I choose "Advanced" I am then given other choices but not mount/boot as mentioned. Thanks in advance


You need to go to mounts and storage, not advanced, then mount /boot


----------



## chrismgan (Aug 26, 2011)

OK, then after I go to mount/boot, where do I go then? Thanks


----------



## crunkfrunk (Oct 16, 2011)

Then you need to have it plugged into your computer and use an ADB terminal, if you don't know how to do that I can make a tutorial tonight, but there's a link in one of the posts on the first page what you need to delete if you can use ADB


----------



## chrismgan (Aug 26, 2011)

I'd love the tutorial if it isn't too much trouble.
Thanks


----------



## crunkfrunk (Oct 16, 2011)

Sorry for the delay, I was tied up in classes and homework.






*Files Required:*
*ADB Commands:* http://www.mediafire...k1mzpr6502934qb
*ADB files:* http://www.mediafire...xacpmh069z8elkd


----------



## chrismgan (Aug 26, 2011)

Thanks so much for this. I'll need to wait until I get home from work. I'll report back.
Thanks again.


----------



## chrismgan (Aug 26, 2011)

It worked perfectly! Thanks crunkfunk for the help. I really appreciate it!!!
Chris


----------



## firefightergarcia (Jan 22, 2012)

i tried this but it does'nt find my device..


----------



## firefightergarcia (Jan 22, 2012)

it did before putting it into cw


----------



## firefightergarcia (Jan 22, 2012)

well stupid me it worked even without this fix.. sorry and thank you for the great tutorial.


----------



## crunkfrunk (Oct 16, 2011)

Thanks for the feedback, I'm glad I could help


----------



## ndinfla (Aug 28, 2011)

I am having the same troubles with the boot failed. How do i get to the uimage thru root explorer ro other file explorere to remove this file. Can it be done?


----------



## crunkfrunk (Oct 16, 2011)

ndinfla said:


> I am having the same troubles with the boot failed. How do i get to the uimage thru root explorer ro other file explorere to remove this file. Can it be done?


You can't use Root Explorer since you can't boot into Android, look at the video above and that will tell you how to delete the file


----------



## kalim wu (Jan 18, 2012)

hi guys.. i need help . my hp touchpad rebooting by it self , i did tried ACMEUNINSTALER , and install back cm9 and rebooting happened again , so i tred install back my cm7, but the problem still persists . so i follow this video using adb on cm9 but it say cannot find that file , that's mean , uimage is not the problem that cause my hp tp keep rebooting by it self , am so depressed , i tried clean up all folder and file that have been created since i install android , and run webos doctor then install back cm9 once again , but still happened again , rebooting to hp logo still persists , i really need help might be some expert could help me , i really appreciated it , or somebody may have same problem with me but had resolved , please tell me how to do it , thanks ,, any help would be great and i appreciated it , GBU

NOTE : rebooting happened many time while i running cm9 or cm7 .


----------



## nevertells (Oct 29, 2011)

kalim wu said:


> hi guys.. i need help . my hp touchpad rebooting by it self , i did tried ACMEUNINSTALER , and install back cm9 and rebooting happened again , so i tred install back my cm7, but the problem still persists . so i follow this video using adb on cm9 but it say cannot find that file , that's mean , uimage is not the problem that cause my hp tp keep rebooting by it self , am so depressed , i tried clean up all folder and file that have been created since i install android , and run webos doctor then install back cm9 once again , but still happened again , rebooting to hp logo still persists , i really need help might be some expert could help me , i really appreciated it , or somebody may have same problem with me but had resolved , please tell me how to do it , thanks ,, any help would be great and i appreciated it , GBU
> 
> NOTE : rebooting happened many time while i running cm9 or cm7 .


First thing you need to do is get rid of the CM9.zip rom that you have been installing. Download it again and run the MD5 program against it to insure the file is good.
Next run ACMEuninstaller to clean off Android from your Touchpad.
Connect your Touchpad to your PC in usb mode and copy Moboot 0.3.5 and CWM to the cminstall folder. Create another folder, call it ICS install or whatever you like. Copy the CM9.0.6.zip and the Gapps403v11.zip into the new folder you just created. Make sure to download a new copy of 403v11 and run the MD5 check on it too.
Using ACMEinstaller, not version 2 install Moboot and CWM. Your Touchpad should boot to the Moboot screen when the install is done.
Start CWM and select "Install zip from SD Card". Select the rom file from the new folder and flash it.
Once the install is done, boot to Android and see how the install went. You can setup your wifi and browse the net, you just won't have the market yet. Play with it for a few minutes to see if you still have the rebooting problem.
If all appears well, go back to CWM and install your Gapps file. Again I suggest that you download Gapps403v11.zip and use that. Even if you already have it, download and use the new download. Run the MD5 checker against it too to be sure it is good.
When the install of Gapps is done, boot to Android and see how things go. If you still have the rebooting problem, I don't know what to tell you. If it only starts after installing Gapps, try a different Gapps file. There several of them out there. BUT, you must uninstall and do a clean install each time to insure you are not introducing leftover bugs from a previous install. Becareful using backups of your apps. That may introduce the bug again. Install your apps from the market one at time and make sure you don't have a reboot problem before installing the next.

Last question, was there ever a time when Android was running on your Touchpad without this reboot problem?

Let's see how this goes and then decide what to do next.


----------



## kalim wu (Jan 18, 2012)

nevertells said:


> First thing you need to do is get rid of the CM9.zip rom that you have been installing. Download it again and run the MD5 program against it to insure the file is good.
> Next run ACMEuninstaller to clean off Android from your Touchpad.
> Connect your Touchpad to your PC in usb mode and copy Moboot 0.3.5 and CWM to the cminstall folder. Create another folder, call it ICS install or whatever you like. Copy the CM9.0.6.zip and the Gapps403v11.zip into the new folder you just created. Make sure to download a new copy of 403v11 and run the MD5 check on it too.
> Using ACMEinstaller, not version 2 install Moboot and CWM. Your Touchpad should boot to the Moboot screen when the install is done.
> ...


i'm sorry i missed this topic , first of all , i would like to thanks for the suggests,, and i appreciated it , regarding run the MD5 program , may i know where could get this program? and how to run it ? and you say do the clean install , could i do with acmeuninstaller? i haven't tried different gapps , i'm currently running Gapps403v11.zip, and i would try different gapps as you suggest,
about the last time the android running smoothly , i think when i on cm7 
mostly the reboot happens when i open apps or playing games sometime when i installing , so am not sure when i will happen . i will post it after am done with all of this , thanks nevertells . i appreciated it , i hope my problem will be solve .


----------



## kalim wu (Jan 18, 2012)

nevertells said:


> First thing you need to do is get rid of the CM9.zip rom that you have been installing. Download it again and run the MD5 program against it to insure the file is good.
> Next run ACMEuninstaller to clean off Android from your Touchpad.
> Connect your Touchpad to your PC in usb mode and copy Moboot 0.3.5 and CWM to the cminstall folder. Create another folder, call it ICS install or whatever you like. Copy the CM9.0.6.zip and the Gapps403v11.zip into the new folder you just created. Make sure to download a new copy of 403v11 and run the MD5 check on it too.
> Using ACMEinstaller, not version 2 install Moboot and CWM. Your Touchpad should boot to the Moboot screen when the install is done.
> ...


am done till this step, when i turn on my hp tp. my system reboot by it self , i have not install gapps yet , just flash the cm9 v0.6


----------

